
Ask HN: UI prototyping tools? - westonplatter0
I want a simple tool to help me prototype data tools that I build for myself and clients. I&#x27;m a fullstack&#x2F;data engineer, not a designer so I don&#x27;t have Adobe or Sketch.<p>I find myself using &quot;google drawing&quot;, but wish I could drag&#x27;n&#x27;drop Bootstrap 4 elements into place without writing code.<p>I basically want the free version of Atom for UI prototyping.<p>Ideas? Links?
======
comis
The tool you're looking for is called Figma:
[http://www.figma.com](http://www.figma.com)

It's far better than Sketch, imo, and has a free tier.

